# Goose Silhouttes...Advice?



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

I was wondering what brands you guys are using and how you like or dislike them, Any feedback will be helpful. I am considering a purchase soon. Thanks Guy's...... :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Real geese for sure, some poeple well say they have a terrible glare but I killed hundereds of geese over my real geese silly's when I had them. Like I have said before canadas are the dumbest of all waterfowl.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I ran an exclusive spread of Big Flock decoys last season and enjoyed great success. If you're on the "X" and can call, they're toast. Burl


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Real Geese Pro Series only! Spend the little bit of extra money on them upfront. The regular series will scratch up abit. Outlaws are horrible, scratch up ALOT and the stakes suck IMO. Haven't used any other brands of sillys but wouldn't even consider anything but the Pro Series.

Alex


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

May be stupid but I have learned about buying quality upfront and not wasting the money anymore. :wink: :beer:

Alex


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> :withstupid:


heaven forbid you add something worthwhile to your post.

but i agree with goosegrinder... i don't run a whole a lot of silo spreads, but when i do its b/c we're walking along ways and have to throw everything in the blinds and make one trip... but when we do this, its 
the Real Geese Pro Series. we don't walk along ways to be running traffic so we are always on the X when we're using them, and they work just fine for that.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

that's what I use them for also Roostbuster. I like to use 2-3dz. per guy. The Sittin' Real Geese sillys are also good for a little different look.

Alex


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I purchased some Real Geese Pro Series II's last year and am very satisfied with them. They work. With silos you just have to be more conscious of turning them in various directions so they don't all disappear when the birds approach from a certain direction.

They are definitely a valuable tool to have.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Another thing, which I plan on implementing this coming season, is to mix in a few dozen sillosocks. This should add dimention and movement to an otherwise static spread. I'm looking foreward to it. Burl


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

roostbuster said:


> Heaven forbid you add something worthwhile to your post.


He said what I was going to write. So I just affirmed what he said.

I guess some guys just have tear into others since their dog is not handy to kick. :eyeroll:


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> roostbuster said:
> 
> 
> > Heaven forbid you add something worthwhile to your post.
> ...


this post made even less sense than the first... and i will have you know my dog is ALWAYS available to kick, or punch, depending on my mood.


----------



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

Have any more of you guys seen those Big Flock ones, they're alot cheaper, but are they any good?? Going by what you responders have said, seems like RG Pro's are the way 2 go!! Thank you all for the feed back!! :wink:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

In this case, you get what you pay for. The best are RG Pros I or II. And best means durability and non reflective sheen. Hands down RGs are best.

RB, since you are having troubles understanding what I meant, can you understand this?:_ Real Geese Pro Series only! Spend the little bit of extra money on them upfront. The regular series will scratch up abit. Outlaws are horrible, scratch up ALOT and the stakes suck IMO. Haven't used any other brands of sillys but wouldn't even consider anything but the Pro Series_ I agreed with GGs assesment, I was in a hurry so I used a smiley icon. I wish there was a "ditto" smiley here, as I would have used it instead.

Or RB are you still bitter because on a post last month I made fun of your log in name? Ahhhhh the *real* reason comes out as to your behavior above and why you are :stirpot: 
oke:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Not a real big fan! Only own a dozen and they were the start of my flock years ago. They do work very well to position around your blind to kind of hide it. Plus there a pain in the a** to get in the ground once the frost and snow comes. Spend the extra money and get some decent shells or FB's


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree with mallard, silo's are junk. They can be used to cover blinds on cloudy days, but thats about it. uke:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Silos are junk?

I have 4 dozen real geese pro series II's with flocked heads/tails and they are awesome. Silos have been used effectively for decades. Most guys swear by full bodies, they are nice decoys no question, however you definitely can kill geese over silos. I would rank decoys as the 3 or 4th most important think when it comes to killing geese. You could have the best set in the world and if you're not on the "X" you will not kill geese. You also need to be hidden and have the ability to call or not to call.

Why silos: I can get 4 dozen and my finisher in the trunk of my wife's maxima, I can store them on a shelf in the garage, I can walk miles with 4 dozen silos, my finisher, blind bag and gun, try doing all that will full bodies. I recently sold all my full bodies and shells for a silo only spread and I'm glad I did.

Silos junk . . . . . . :roll:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I dont care who makes the silo's, every kind if hunted with and been with a group that has some we end up putting them away because of the glare we catch of of them, granted the easier to store and carry but when a flock is circlein on top what are the looking at? Half side geese

Just my two cents


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Real geese are made of a fabric, they can not glare. Many, many very experience goose hunters swear by silos and run silos only sets: Sean Mann, Darryl Wise . . . .they seem to do ok.

The beauty of silos is because they are flat they give the illusion of movement. I've hunted many years over full bodies, I'm not saying you can't kill geese over them, obviously you can. I'm getting too old to set out 10 dozen full bodies. Why not make it easier on yourself? I can set out 4 dozen silos in a short period of time, even in frozen ground, one guy running a ground punch and the other setting them out.

Once you understand the art of running and all silo spread you'll wonder why you killed yourself for all those years. :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

blue, granted i might be young yet and can mess around with all those fullbodys, but there is nothing like watching dozens of geese land and walk aroud. thats fine you like the silo's and i like the FB's, but when you have pictures to show your sucess im me, or just take a look in the photo album and see why i love my FB's :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

for the record the price of silos are about as much as shells nowadays.

Real Geese Pro Series are 179.99 for 12 :eyeroll: for that price you can buy a dozen greenhead gear shells WITH flocked heads. Not to mention when the ground freezen you have to take a hammer to the stake hoping that you dont ruin it.

Sure you can get some for like 109.99 but then they are glary....

IDK, its about 50/50 on people that dont or do like them.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

With the RG Pro grade II's ($179) you get 12 different head positions, same with the RG pro grade 1's ($139). If you picked up a half dozen of real geese sit n' series you would 30 different head positions. This helps eliminate the "toy soldier" effect associated with decoy spreads.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If I had to choose between Sillys and shells......Sillys all the way. Not that difficult to get into frozen ground......a foot punch is all you need.

Alex


----------

